# uninstall KASPERSKY TDSSKILLER program



## zay812 (Jun 11, 2011)

How do I uninstall Kaspersky tdss killer root program from my WINDOWS 7?


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi,

TDSSKiller.exe is a standalone tool for removing a specific rootkit. I don't suggest anyone runs this tool on their own, but if you have you do not need to uninstall it. Deleting the tool from it's saved location will remove it.

If you are infected with a rootkit, or other malware....

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:

NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------

